# Outboard Rebuilders - Milton, FL



## wildroot 2 (Jan 27, 2010)

*:clapThank you Outboard Rebuilders.com; *I just wanted to say thank you to Outboard Rebuilders.com of Milton, Fl for a job well done. These people did a remarkable job on a motor rebuild for me, and did it fastand at a very reasonable price. It is not often that you get what you are promised, but they were fast, good & reasonable priced. If you need a outboard motor rebuilt I would strongly urge you to use Outboard Rebuilders.com.


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

good luck with that :boo


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Good Job wildroot,,, Jim and Valerie are very nice people,, and Jim is one helluva engine builder,,, I recommend them all the time,,,


----------



## fighterpilot (Oct 3, 2007)

How about a location or phone number--guess I could look in the phone book. Thanks


----------



## Sea Monkey (Dec 26, 2008)

The OLE Get Me Back Going.

The location is at Avalon and I-10 at exit 22. I think the phone number is 1-888-91motor.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

> *fighterpilot (1/27/2010)*How about a location or phone number--guess I could look in the phone book. Thanks


I'd look around the forum for and ask around for some second opinions before I'd take the word of somebody posting their 1st ever post on the forum.


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

> *69Viking (1/27/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *fighterpilot (1/27/2010)*How about a location or phone number--guess I could look in the phone book. Thanks
> ...


<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Kenny from <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on">Emerald</st1laceName> <st1laceType w:st="on">Coast</st1laceType></st1lace> vouched for them and from what I know Kenny's rep speaks for itself.<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>


----------



## hardyboy (Nov 18, 2009)

I pass by there every day. Located right by McDonalds at the Avalon Exit of I-10.



They have a website: www.outboardrebuild.com for those who need to look into them a little further.



Don't know much about them. But there are kudos to them on thehulltruth site as well.



Local business!


----------



## singled-out (Mar 24, 2008)

If this is the shop previously named, "Northwest Florida Outboards" and I am sure it is because of the Jim and Valerie mentioned... They are quick only because they have to rebuild the same engines over and over due to the operator "cold seizing" there engine in august with a 1.5 mile no wake zone or "detinating their pistons". I did all these things to my engine 5 times in 6 months. Very Bad Experience!!!


----------



## orcom2010 (Jan 27, 2010)

Separate entity, nwfloridaoutboard.com is not the company that built the motor from this thread, no business relation whatsoever. We are located at avalon blvd and I-10 at exit 22 in milton, FL with complete machine shop and no "jim and valerie" here at this facility. The company being spoken about here is OutboardRebuild.com. We build over 200 motors per year and service another 400+ per year and it's not easy to make everyone happy. Thanks to the originator and congrats to the bashers of someone that's happy with the work described above...


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

> *orcom2010 (1/27/2010)*Separate entity, nwfloridaoutboard.com is not the company that built the motor from this thread, no business relation whatsoever. We are located at avalon blvd and I-10 at exit 22 in milton, FL with complete machine shop and no "jim and valerie" here at this facility. The company being spoken about here is OutboardRebuild.com. We build over 200 motors per year and service another 400+ per year and it's not easy to make everyone happy. Thanks to the originator and congrats to the bashers of someone that's happy with the work described above...


. The guy on Avalon is their son, moved up from south Florida last year.


----------



## fighterpilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Now I'm confused. Where do I go to get 1992 200HP Johnsons worked on?


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

I apologize for derailing this thread right off the bat,, when i sawthe post about outboard rebuildrers, i completely forgot about Jim and Valeries son on avalon,, he hasnt been there long,, I still highly recommend them,, however they are very busy and sendsome of their work to their son,, I have heard many good things about outboardrebuilders.com, i dont think you can go wrong with either one,,

again, congrats wildroot for your first post,,, Im glad everything worked out for you,,


----------



## fighterpilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Routine work--One of my 200HP Johnsons, 1992 vintage, is a challenge to start. Don't know what the problem is. Crank, and Crank, squeeze ball, choke, than all of a sudden it fires off. I know from experience must have good Cranking RPMs to get the spark to them, but the port one starts, when the starboard one won't. Carbs all rebuilt last spring and new plugs all around. Heads, pulled off, milled down, new gaskets and water pumps. Fished the summer with it but starboard engine picky to start when cold. OK after once started. Mechanic that did all the work has some health issues now and I don't believe is working OBs now.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

I would be glad to do the service work for you,,, we are also johnson evinrude warranty certified,,,


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Theoriginal post is clearly Spam posted by an employee or owner.How sad.

Mark W


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Probably need to edit your email, we have kids on here and Im sure their parents dont want them to see the F bomb every other word.


----------



## Curtisimo81 (Nov 10, 2007)

I would have to agree with you viking!!! I know of the son Jim who runs/ owns it? I thought he owned it and he maybe good at boats but he's not so respected in my eyes, He did my buddy really wrong......


----------



## Curtisimo81 (Nov 10, 2007)

one is owed by jim and valrie and the other is owned by their son. The one on avalon is owed by their son...


----------



## orcom2010 (Jan 27, 2010)

If you would rather hide behind your computer and not return our calls when we are trying to resolve your issues then you are wanting drama more than you want to go boating. We have saved all your posts where you are admitting to us attempting to reach you to resolve your issues and you choose not to call us back to get them resolved. After over 2 years you had a problem with your motor we fixed it for free at no charge to you under warranty with no questions asked. Our website states that you are responsible for the shipping just like everyone else that has any warranty issues. Your fuel pump was producing under 2 lbs of fuel pressure which we document and your timer base was intermittent firing across between 4 and 5 cylinders which we also document and bench tested out of specs and "no good". Both of those parts were obviously used and not good and undoubtedly the cause of failure from ethanol eating your rubber diaphram in your vro (fuel pump) which we have here and we still took your motor completely apart and bored the bad detanated cylinder which we also saved the piston showing lean fuel condition and documented as such as well. Then we reassembled your motor with a new piston in that hole along with all new rings in the other holes and rebuilt your carburetors, all for free and under warranty of course once again with no questions asked. The only money out of pocket for you was the shipping and we also gave you a good timer base that bench tested perfectly within specs and a good fuel pump that produced fuel pressure within specs also, of course for free. You spent $3,557.00 with us to rebuild your motor on 10/27/2007 yes 2007 which $357 was shipping one way and we payed the shipping for the other direction and we just took care of your warranty issue 100% at no cost to you after well over 2 years except for shipping, and of course the cost for you to replace your bad parts that are outside of the rebuild of the motor.You actually spent $3,200 with us for the rebuild well over 2 years ago. Spark plugs are not included for free with warranty work after the motor is damaged internally by your vro pump and neither are the parts that cause the failure, in fact, all other rebuild companies would not even rebuild or repair the bad cylinder for free when your vro pump caused the failure under warranty, which we did for free. We appreciate the opportunity to explain the REAL situation at hand to everyone here on the board with your issues and we continually are happy to assist you with any other problems you are having, but you have to quit hiding from us when we keep leaving you messages so that we can help to get your boat back on the water if that is your goal in the end of course, to go boating. Thank you Robert Chadeayne from Pomona CA. Staff @ OutboardRebuild.com.


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

does anyone know what the hell is going on here? I'm confused and as of right now i'm staying away from any and every shop mentioned on this thread other than emerald coast


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *biggamefishr (2/17/2010)*does anyone know what the hell is going on here? I'm confused and as of right now i'm staying away from any and every shop mentioned on this thread other than emerald coast


Ok this is what I take away from this.

1. Wildroot2 is the same as orcom2010and some other screen names on other forums.

2. He is going around posting these fake testimonials on forums and has been caught doing so. (so it seems)

3.Someone that is pissed at him is trying to expose more to the story as well. (maybe rightfully so or not. Who knows)

All I know is that the original post is a planted testimonial from the shop or someone representing the shop. So it is fake as far as I can see.


----------



## eric m (Oct 4, 2007)

I don't have a dog in this fight , but my friend had his Merc 200 rebuilt there and hewas very pleased with it and got it back pretty quick.


----------



## singled-out (Mar 24, 2008)

I had posted earlier about North West Florida Outboard that is owned and operated by Valerie and I guess Big Jim just works for her? My experience there was aweful!!!:hoppingmad:looser The engine that was SOLD to me came apart nearly every time I tried to use it. He always fixed it under warranty at no charge as a "favor" because I ALWAYS had the fault in the problem. I had low battery voltage, water in fuel, Ethanol... bla bla bla. The problem was not the repair cost it was the inconvenience of carrying the boat back and forth and having to listen to all the BS of how nice he was for "fixing" a motor that I destroyed. It blew all cylinders on theport side of the engine 4 times! Hell I didn't want to get out of swimming distancefrom the dock and to this day I don't think they understand the difference inFIXING something and WORKING on it!

They ended up buying the motor back from me so ALL I lost was a season of fishing and about $6000.00 on the cost of the engine and rigging and God knows how much in travel time and fuel going back and forth. :nonono The only reason I even accepted a$2500.00 check on a motor that I paid $8500.00 for and had less than 50hrs run time on was that I bought a new boat and just chalked it up as lesson learned. What goes around comes around!:moon

Come to find out later from some sources that was, "in the know" my same story is how he obtained the motor first..WORKED on it never FIXED it and the guy in NC threatened to seek action and they purchased the motor from him sold it to me... bought it back (IGAVE) from me... then sold it to someone else and the last details I heard on it was the new victim was livid as well with the same issues. 225 Evinrude Ficht... I believe Evinrude misspelled that last part, I think it should have been EvinrudeF#cht!:banghead

Now whether the original shop mentioned was the one I am referring to or his sons..... I imagine as always the apple didn't fall far from the tree!:letsdrink


----------



## luredinn (Jun 16, 2008)

Don't know the quality of thier work but my nephew worked for these people for several weeks when they first opened. They were trying to just pay him under the table -(no taxes or deduction for social security) this was bad enough, but his first two checks written to him bounced. So he quit, can't blame him . Makes you wonder, just what other kind of no good these fine people are up to.


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

Little birdie told me they werent paying their homerent either!!


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

This thread certainly makes for entertaining reading....


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

I certainly was glad that Telum was able to decipher the situation for me.... I was lost BIGTIME!!! :clap


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *biggamefishr (2/17/2010)*does anyone know what the hell is going on here? I'm confused and as of right now i'm staying away from any and every shop mentioned on this thread other than emerald coast




+1


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

> *markw4321 (2/12/2010)*Theoriginal post is clearly Spam posted by an employee or owner.How sad.
> 
> Mark W


Yep, can you say Backfire??:banghead


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *labboss2003 (2/18/2010)*http://www.thehulltruth.com/boating-forum/266167-outboardrebuild-com.html




OMG, click that... the name he used was "John McLean"



Anyone ever watch DIE HARD WITH BRUCE WILLIS?



LOL


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Is this place in between I10 and Splittines Spring Fishfry?


----------



## TWINKIE6816 (Oct 10, 2007)

This has been one of the most entertaining threads I have read on here in a while. Between all of the links and other forums I felt like I was going to get one of those scary faces with loud noise eventually. I am truly sorry for the loss that his customers have had. Hopefully, they will get this guy out of business and get some of there money back!


----------



## Curtisimo81 (Nov 10, 2007)

Go figure!!! lol, I have heard they do good work, BUTI know what kind of person the owner is and I'm here to tell you HE WILL NEVER DO ANY WORK FOR ME!!!!! Now Johnny that works for them is a good dude, I've known him for a few years and he will do you right.


----------



## 82whaler (Sep 28, 2007)

Drove by Outboardrebuild on Avalon Blvd this morning and it appears they have closed up shop. No boats or cars in the lot.


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

> *82whaler (2/26/2010)*Drove by Outboardrebuild on Avalon Blvd this morning and it appears they have closed up shop. No boats or cars in the lot.




They have apparently moved to Gulf Breeze and still screwing people. I have a good friend that this guy is screwing. Took the boat to him and he said it had to be rebuilt it, charged $5,000 to rebuild a Mercruiser. First trip out motor screwed up. He told her it was her fault. Now he has had the boat for months. Numbers been disconnected and she can't get hold of him.


----------



## JointVenture (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks, Wildroot2/orcom2010 for starting an extremely entertaining thread which not only backfired, hurting your business' reputation but also drove away potential customers...kudos to you!!

:letsdrink:clap


----------



## FISHINGINPENSACOLA (May 30, 2010)

seems that everyone that has ever dealt with them have been ripped off. what goes around comes around, he was ran out of space in Milton and apparently Gulf Breeze too. Now he's back in Milton-might want to change your line of work, this is a small community and word gets around.


----------

